# Locking catfish threads



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Why does it seem like all of our threads that even start a small debate get locked? Its unfortunate that the thread on NW ohio...about the fake monster flathead was locked so soon. The guy didnt even have a chance to defend himself. Sorry if were an imbarrasement ogf...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

And I didn't get to make a joke about the irony of one of his first posts in that thread claiming "I don't do this for the recognition", which is apparently exactly why he does it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hilarious i almost believed it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I never got to see the 100 lb flathead, did they take the whole thread off? Wish I could of at least got to see the pic.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

I did believe it because a fish that big can eat a 27" catfish.I think the thread should still be open just for the entertainment value of it.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

ducky152000 said:


> I never got to see the 100 lb flathead, did they take the whole thread off? Wish I could of at least got to see the pic.


Last a I checked its still there, picture and all, in the NW Ohio fishing reports forum. The thread title is something like "Biggest hoax you'll ever see come out of the Maumee river."

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Why do threads get locked?
Because some people don't know when enough is enough.

Why do you want to stir the pot further? What positive thought can be said that would benefit the community?

The false thread has been removed and offending member dealt with. Move on!


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Im not trying to stir the pot. I couldnt do what you mods do because i find some arguments interesting. Being interested in dispute and seeing how far someone will take something is human nature. Peoples mistreating musky and arguments getting heated on those threads really aren't policed like the catfish threads. Im sorry for my rant and i appreciate what OGF is but sometimes i don't feel like we(catfisherman) get fair treatment on here.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

KaGee said:


> Why do threads get locked?
> Because some people don't know when enough is enough.
> 
> Why do you want to stir the pot further? What positive thought can be said that would benefit the community?
> ...


I was not wanting to cause any ruckus, I just would of liked to see the pic, thats all.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The only catfish thread I&#8217;ve seen locked lately is the one talking about the obviously faked picture, and of course fake post itself. It really is best when those types of threads are locked up, because they just spawn other posts, and the next thing you know there are 10 threads all over OGF about the same thing. I think the musky threads are worth being left for entertainment value alone.  
I&#8217;m still surprised so many people fell for it. From the picture to the story, it was all very obviously a made up fish.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had totaly missed his first post with the first picture, so yes he had me hook line and sinker,LOL. the 2 pictures are almost identical except for the whiskers and a couple of other small details. but the fins are the very same and the tail is bent the same, so it does look fake with both pictures together. but i thought it was all in good fun. i just laughed at myself and let it go at that. i didnt get mad at the guy for getting over on some of us,LOL.
sherman


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

ducky152000 said:


> I was not wanting to cause any ruckus, I just would of liked to see the pic, thats all.


its on catfish1. just look in the ohio section


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

hoax

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

what the heck happened he while I was busy posting on airguns?


----------

